# Bromeliad Size - For Breading??



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if someone could tell me if dart frogs are capable of breading in a smaller bromeliad? something listed as a miniature? 

Some of them are ....


brom	Neoregelia 'Angel Face'	
brom	Neoregelia 'Aurora'	
brom	Neoregelia 'Fireball'	
brom	Neoregelia 'Fireball' x ampullacea
brom	Neoregelia 'Mosquito'
brom	Neoregelia 'Zoe'
brom	Neoregelia 'Midget'
brom	Neoregelia 'Wee Willy'
brom	Neoregelia 'Flare Up'

I thought these would be larger than they were... now they arrived in the mail and they are much smaller than i thought.

I want to know if I can expect them to be functional for breading???

Thanks


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what kind of darts?


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

oh yeah that would be helpful... lol

chazutas....

thumbnails


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My southern variabilis (are they no ventrimaculatus? I don't remember... some nomenclature change very recently) transport into my neo fireball all the time.... Unfortunately they aren't egg-feeders like your imiators are so I haven't gotten anything to morph out from the brom yet. I'm thinking of starting to pull the brom.

I've had significant success in my Veradero tank with both upright film canisters and in a number of "miniature" bromeliads. I don't think you'll have a problem as long as they're adult plants that can hold decent water.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I should also probably mention... You've got a wide range of sizes in that list. The Wee Willy is just for decoration... I've got two and have had them from MONTHS and they haven't gotten any larger than a couple of inches. But some of them will likely work (and if they don't work now they will if you provide them with the conditions to grow).


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I should also probably mention... You've got a wide range of sizes in that list. The Wee Willy is just for decoration... I've got two and have had them from MONTHS and they haven't gotten any larger than a couple of inches. But some of them will likely work (and if they don't work now they will if you provide them with the conditions to grow).


is this an option? just adding film canisters if i need more options for them?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

frankrom said:


> is this an option? just adding film canisters if i need more options for them?


Not only is it an option, it is also preferred in some cases as it allows for easier removal of the eggs/tads. You may even find that some frogs actually prefer one over the other. Give them plenty of options and they are sure to find what works for them.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

hmmm...

i still hope these bromes were not in vain as i spent a lot of money... sigh


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmm maybe i didn't think about my question to well before i posted it... i wanted to clarify...

The frogs can lay their eggs on leaves or in film canisters... then the male frog carries the tadpoles over to a bromeliad... so my question is... would these bromes hold tadpoles well? and actually hatch on their own if i wanted to leave them in the tank?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Mosquito, Zoe, and fireball have all worked for me for breeding imis


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got three Veradero tads in upright film canisters as we speak being cared for by the parents. 



randommind said:


> Not only is it an option, it is also preferred in some cases as it allows for easier removal of the eggs/tads.


Yes, but IMO with the imitators, you shouldn't remove the eggs/tads. Imitators do a better job at caring for their young than I've ever done.



frankrom said:


> Hmm maybe i didn't think about my question to well before i posted it... i wanted to clarify...
> 
> The frogs can lay their eggs on leaves or in film canisters... then the male frog carries the tadpoles over to a bromeliad... so my question is... would these bromes hold tadpoles well? and actually hatch on their own if i wanted to leave them in the tank?


Again, some of them yes, some of them no. I don't know all of those broms you've got, but if your broms are adults (it sounds like they may not be) then at least your fireball and your zoe will work. Your Wee Willy definitely will not (it's just a decoration plant).


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> My southern variabilis (are they no ventrimaculatus? I don't remember... some nomenclature change very recently) transport into my neo fireball all the time.... Unfortunately they aren't egg-feeders like your imiators are so I haven't gotten anything to morph out from the brom yet. I'm thinking of starting to pull the brom.
> 
> I've had significant success in my Veradero tank with both upright film canisters and in a number of "miniature" bromeliads. I don't think you'll have a problem as long as they're adult plants that can hold decent water.


They are still variabilis. duellmani is now ventrimaculata, and the old ventrimaculata was split to variabilis and amazonica.

I would pull the brom, these variabilis tadpoles seem to need about the same amount of water as fantastica. Also, let them transport to deli cups or you'll be overrun in no time trust me 


All my imitators do fine transporting to fireballs. It's amazing how little water they need.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> My southern variabilis (are they no ventrimaculatus? I don't remember... some nomenclature change very recently) transport into my neo fireball all the time.... Unfortunately they aren't egg-feeders like your imiators are so I haven't gotten anything to morph out from the brom yet. I'm thinking of starting to pull the brom.
> 
> I've had significant success in my Veradero tank with both upright film canisters and in a number of "miniature" bromeliads. I don't think you'll have a problem as long as they're adult plants that can hold decent water.


They are still variabilis. duellmani is now ventrimaculata, and the old ventrimaculata was split to variabilis and amazonica.

I would pull the brom, these variabilis tadpoles seem to need about the same amount of water as fantastica. Also, let them transport to deli cups or you'll be overrun in no time trust me 


All my imitators do fine transporting to fireballs. It's amazing how little water they need.


----------

